

How to promote yourself and your business with confidence - donna
http://www.womenentrepreneur.com/article/1612.html

======
brlewis
This quote from the article seems especially apropos to the web, where people
judge a site quickly, and will likely never return regardless of what future
improvements you make:

"If one part of your company's image still needs major work, fix it before you
start the promotional effort. It's said a lot because it's true: You only get
one chance to make a first impression."

